# Images slow to load in 3 different browsers



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

I've tested Safari, Opera, and Firefox all on my new Mac and they all fail to load images fully. Something as simple as a MySpace page only half loads while the status bar says it's "Done Loading." Is there a setting I can change to make images load faster?


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

I've settled on just using Opera. So even loading Tech Support Guy's home page, it only loads half the screen's content.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Since you've tested it on three different browsers, all with the same results, there is apparently something wrong with your network connection settings, or your Internet connection in general. Have you tried it with a different computer entirely?


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Yes, there are two other computers in the house -- both Windows machines -- that have had no display problems.


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Update: I'm on a friend's connection and images load fine. Odd thing is this connection maxes out at 80/k download speeds while my Wi-Fi pushes 130/k. Well, at least this proves it's neither my Mac or Opera browser. I guess I should just call my ISP on this?


----------



## WarmCurb (Mar 15, 2004)

Here's an example of a site that refuses to load on my Wi-Fi: http://www.myspace.com/sunnyfx

All of the little icons, or avatars, take minutes to load.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

The page loads nearly instantly for me (cable modem). However I get an error in Firefox that says, "link id:unspecified. Bad Hitbox link. Designer, link does not have a specified hitbox name tag. Please insert one."

No idea what that means. But, other than this cryptic message the site loads very quickly.

I'm sorry, but I have no further information for you that might help. Contact the ISP, double check all the network settings, sacrifice a small animal, dance with the devil in the pale moonlight... One of those might help. Just guessing here.


----------

